# Ghost Snook



## Joe Stewart (Apr 2, 2017)

One of the 4inch x 6inch paintings I do on tooled leather.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

Nice piece, do you do a lot of these images on leather? Do you tool it and then paint? because it looks like it has depth.


----------



## Joe Stewart (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes I do the tooling than paint. I put the on small easels 
and display at the local Library when invited.
Basically I am self taught. My Mother did display at Cedar Key
art show,so I have may caught on to some tips.


----------

